# Jackass 2



## Rko_412 (Sep 13, 2006)

Man Im going to see this...The first one was funny....

What you think?


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2006)

A MUST SEE!!!!!   *wow i sounded like a movie critic...O WELL*


----------



## Rko_412 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah a real must see..The previews look awsome!


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 13, 2006)

I really don't have a choice, I* will* see it. heh


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Eventhough, I know this movie will be terrible as looked as a real movie but I loved the show and the first one.  By the trailer, this is going to be an awesome last film.


----------



## Raiju (Sep 13, 2006)

i think its gonna kick major ass!!


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't think it's going to be as good as the first but yes, it will be awesome.


----------



## snoph (Sep 13, 2006)

well have to see how it goes


----------



## Heero (Sep 13, 2006)

it looks like its gonna be as funny as the first one to me, i will see it sometime in theaters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll probably watch it, when it comes to television.


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2006)

ima see it for sure


----------



## Nice Gai (Sep 14, 2006)

I have to go see it in theatres. It kind of lost its touch since its been awhile. Hopefully they can win back some fans.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll watch it when it comes out on dvd


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2006)

The theater-preview made me laugh a little. It can't be all that bad, so I'll definitely check it out.l


----------



## trottingfox (Sep 16, 2006)

dude i cant wait


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol i'll probably see this on dvd.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't laugh at this stuff, hated the show and movie one sucked, so no.


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea I gonna see this. Loved the show, the movie, and I will most likely love Jackass 2.


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks pretty good so I'll probably download it once it hits the interweb


----------



## B (Sep 16, 2006)

I am defiantly seeing it the 22nd. It looks funny. I love humor more than anything. C:


----------



## inumike (Sep 16, 2006)

i have to see that movie it is funny


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 22, 2006)

Just saw the movie.

I think it could be considered better than Jackass 1.  About 2/3's of the movie was funny and about 1/3 was being creeped out by how close some of these people were to death and how stupid they are.  I think they might be gay with all the rectum and penis shows there have been.  

The second scene of the movie, with the boxing glove nearly ripped open my diaphragm cause I laughed so hard.


----------



## Pacq (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got back from seeing it and I dont think I ever laughed so hard ever. If you like this kind of comedy youll love this movie. But if you dont you probably wont like it


----------



## inumike (Sep 23, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Just saw the movie.
> 
> I think it could be considered better than Jackass 1.  About 2/3's of the movie was funny and about 1/3 was being creeped out by how close some of these people were to death and how stupid they are.  I think they might be gay with all the rectum and penis shows there have been.
> 
> The second scene of the movie, with the boxing glove nearly ripped open my diaphragm cause I laughed so hard.


yeah man i just saw it too it was nasty and funny


----------



## desirydah (Sep 23, 2006)

wow awesome movie i was laughing the whole time. like hokage said, ya it was a lotta gross stuff but alot more funny stuff.

personally, i thought the grannies saggy tits was the funniest


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2006)

My sister saw it today without me (that bitch). I'm going to see it next week.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate Jackass, I hate Johnny Knoxville, I hate whatshisname-O, I hate the idea of a 90 minute film of stupid stunts.


----------



## desirydah (Sep 23, 2006)

well then get the hell outta this thread


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2006)

I got a question. How the hell did Ehren loose one of his front teeth?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 23, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> I got a question. How the hell did Ehren loose one of his front teeth?



It was shown in the credits of Jackass 2, him and some other guy slid into a metal bar in a grocery store and Ehren lost some of his teeh.



			
				CaptainAWB said:
			
		

> I hate Jackass, I hate Johnny Knoxville, I hate whatshisname-O, I hate the idea of a 90 minute film of stupid stunts.



Good....for you?


----------



## blueradio (Sep 23, 2006)

im seeing jackass 2 tonight yay


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> It was shown in the credits of Jackass 2, him and some other guy slid into a metal bar in a grocery store and Ehren lost some of his teeh.



Good God, he must've hit that thing pretty hard to knock some teeth out.

Well it's official, I'm going to see it on monday, and I cannot wait .


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 24, 2006)

well Steve-O does suck, the only guy i like watching is Knoxville, he's a smart dumbass, not like the other losers in jackass...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 24, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> well Steve-O does suck, the only guy i like watching is Knoxville, he's a smart dumbass, not like the other losers in jackass...



I agree Steve-o did suck, Knoxville did a good job and than Bam was in a few great ones but than followed by those 'Holy shit, he might die' instances.  Chris Dunn got banged up, too.


----------



## inumike (Sep 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I agree Steve-o did suck, Knoxville did a good job and than Bam was in a few great ones but than followed by those 'Holy shit, he might die' instances.  Chris Dunn got banged up, too.


yup steve-o sucked


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2006)

did party boy suck in teh movie? I still havent seen it >_<


----------



## Deadpool (Sep 24, 2006)

I just saw it and damn I laughed my ass off and cringed with the nasty and gross shit. But yea this was a funny as hell.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 24, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> did party boy suck in teh movie? I still havent seen it >_<



I think he appeared once in the credits.  I don't recall him in the movie.  Party Boy isn't funny anymore with everyone in the world trying to re-enact it.


----------



## Roy (Sep 24, 2006)

ahh I see


----------



## inumike (Sep 24, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I think he appeared once in the credits.  I don't recall him in the movie.  Party Boy isn't funny anymore with everyone in the world trying to re-enact it.


yup party boy isn't funny anymore


----------



## Necro (Sep 24, 2006)

Lmao the fucked up Bam Margera bad. 6 mini penises branded onto himself and they made him cry. LOL


----------



## LeToya Keys (Sep 24, 2006)

I think this one gonna be funnier than the series and the first movie put together.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't got to check this out yet, but it looks to be good judging by the clips.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 24, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I don't laugh at this stuff, hated the show and movie one sucked, so no.




You're fuckin nuts.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 25, 2006)

You've got to admit that humans are easily entertained at the misery and pain of others, especially when they are begged for and brought upon by the person themselves. And I got to say, I am one of those humans that is easily entertained. Jackass FTW!


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, Bam really shouldn't be in Jackass. He just can't take it. He cried like twice in the movie. Very sad...
Otherwise, badass movie.


----------



## Mannequin (Sep 26, 2006)

It was so funny, especially when wee man and the fat dude do the bunji jumping stunt and one of those little clips where there in a roller derby and they go full speed and smoke eachother ouuuuch. Funny Stuff.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 27, 2006)

Jackass 2 is definetely a movie to watch if you want a good laugh.

Steve-O chugging a 12 oz beer up his ass? Now that's fucking crazy. There were some disgusting stuff *cough*horse semen*cough* but overall, hilarious and entertaining.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just saw it today, and boy was it a hell of alot more groser than the 1st one.

I wonder if they will come out with a Jackass 3 and make it into a trilogy. If they do though, I feel sorry for all the guys, cuz they'd have to do even crzier shit.


----------



## B (Sep 30, 2006)

I saw it a week later then I was supposed to. ( originally 22nd, watched today ). Funny shit. XD I loved all of it. The old lady with her saggy boobs showing walking around got to me also. The horse semen thing, ew but AHAHAHA!!! I laughed at it all. I have really enjoyed CKY, Haggard, Viva La Bam, and Jackass past the years. These guys are my heroes. C:


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 30, 2006)

tokio_no_go said:
			
		

> Wow, Bam really shouldn't be in Jackass. He just can't take it. He cried like twice in the movie. Very sad...
> Otherwise, badass movie.



I doubt you could take 1/92890235th of the stuff the Jackass stuff goes through.  You'd be crying to your mommy when a foot-long golden dildo gets shoved up your ass.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I doubt you could take 1/92890235th of the stuff the Jackass stuff goes through.  You'd be crying to your mommy when a foot-long golden dildo gets shoved up your ass.




I think he could've done that stunt.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 1, 2006)

It is a good once-over viewing. Doubt I would watch again. Have to admit I enjoyed it a little more than the first film. I will be surprised if these guys pass the age of 50. With the crazy shit they put their bodies through. I'm surprised they really haven't received life threatening injuries. They had close ones. But damn those idiots are crazy as hell.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 1, 2006)

the "stunt" where they got rubber balls shot at them at amazing speeds was great but looked VERY painful
Bams stomach got fucked up XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 1, 2006)

Im downloading it right now lol


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 1, 2006)

tokio_no_go said:
			
		

> Wow, Bam really shouldn't be in Jackass. He just can't take it. He cried like twice in the movie. Very sad...
> Otherwise, badass movie.



Haven't seen the second one yet though I loved the series and saw the first one in theatres. But Bam kicks ass, I wonder if his uncle went to jail for those child molestation charges.

And the funniest stunts are the ones they do in public, to see the reaction on peoples faces. I loved the ones like Guy in crazy gorilla suit humping cars to turn on their alarms, or fat guy chasing wee man.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> the "stunt" where they got rubber balls shot at them at amazing speeds was great but looked VERY painful
> Bams stomach got fucked up XD


Was it his stomach or his nuts? Either way, that was painful.
I just remembered the part where that guy eats that piece of horse shit. I was surprised he was able to eat it (with a little help of beer).


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 1, 2006)

This movie's LAME. A bunch of retards hurting themselves. Wow, a movie for idiots. Tuh.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2006)

Dealing With It said:
			
		

> This movie's LAME. *A bunch of retards hurting themselves.* Wow, a movie for idiots. Tuh.


And that is what makes it funny. It's the truth.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 1, 2006)

Chaps said:
			
		

> the "stunt" where they got rubber balls shot at them at amazing speeds was great but looked VERY painful
> Bams stomach got fucked up XD



That was a scene I was more mortified than anything.



			
				Dealing With It said:
			
		

> This movie's LAME. A bunch of retards hurting themselves. Wow, a movie for idiots. Tuh.



By your standards, wouldn't that have meant that Jackass 2 eould've been the perfect movie for you? D:


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2006)

Shouldn't Knoxville have known to grab the anaconda by the head? I guess he didn't know that anaconda's are smart.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG if you have a weak stomch dont see Jackass. 3 people threw up in the theatre. The movie was awesome. Def better than the first. Taxi cab one was the best.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 2, 2006)

heh, people threw up...LMAO...i totally want to do the rocket stunt..


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 2, 2006)

BladeofTheChad said:
			
		

> heh, people threw up...LMAO...i totally want to do the rocket stunt..



Yeah people left the theatre. It was nasty I was ROFLMAO! the Rocket Stunt was fun. The miniloop was a great one too. The credits were funny with that slide in the ending he flew.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice Gai said:
			
		

> OMG if you have a weak stomch dont see Jackass. 3 people threw up in the theatre. The movie was awesome. Def better than the first. Taxi cab one was the best.



Honestly, I thought the taxi scene sucked.  They went a bit over the top and tried to hard and ended up failing.  I was thinking what Edrin would've done to the rest of the team since they always pick on him for the worst stunts.  



			
				Nice Gai said:
			
		

> Yeah people left the theatre. It was nasty I was ROFLMAO! the Rocket Stunt was fun. The miniloop was a great one too. The credits were funny with that slide in the ending he flew.



What scene did they throw up?  I can't recall a lot of scenes that were really gross.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 2, 2006)

Fart Mask and Horse Cum.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 2, 2006)

The Fart Mask was amazing.  And the Horse Cum wasn't the real thing since they bleeped it out, making you think it was the real thing but it was probably milk or something else.  Unless, PETA went a bit crazy and demanded they censor it.


----------



## poppin123 (Oct 2, 2006)

I loved the hotel prank. Very intense.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 2, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> What scene did they throw up?  I can't recall a lot of scenes that were really gross.


I think (s)he means that people watching the movie threw up.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 3, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> I think (s)he means that people watching the movie threw up.



I didn't gag or anything. But the scene that made me gross out the most was when Dave took a shit on the mini bathroom. I think about 3 people left the theater during that scene   .


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 3, 2006)

lolz, the movie is great 

I felt sorry for them all the way through though.

They sure are idiots ^_^


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 9, 2006)

Ah, I finally got to see the movie yesterday.
I gotta say I enjoyed it. My favorite parts would have to ee the rubber balls being shot at them. I actually turned my head away during that scene. Not out of fright, but more out of feeling their pain from just watching. heh

Strangely enough my other favorite is the Bam/Cobra scene, I felt bad for him, especially when he was near tears. But I don't know, seeing actual fear from one of the cast was interesting yet funny to see.{When he flip out and tried to get through the metal bar.....ending up falling straight to the floor. hehe}


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2006)

I finally saw the movie yesterday

awsome


----------



## Darth Judicar (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah, I got to see it Saturday. Really great, very funny heh. What I liked about this one was there was nothing that made me turn my head, like with the paper cuts in the first one. Though the two horny horses were good contenders ugh. The ending was pretty awesomw too, and Rip Taylor made his cameo again, always cool to see him and Knoxville.


----------



## Roy (Oct 9, 2006)

man they suck they made Bam cry XDD

the one with the bees in the limo is hilarious


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2006)

I felt like throwing up when Pontius drunk the horse cum, but I'm too much of a man so I didn't.


----------



## hunter_anbu (Oct 9, 2006)

-__- u do that


----------



## Havoc (Oct 9, 2006)

hunter_anbu said:
			
		

> -__- u do that




Is that supposed to make sense....


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 9, 2006)

I really wanna check this movie out. I wanna throw up.


----------



## Roy (Oct 11, 2006)

you wont throw up >_>


the horse cum was the worst but not throw up worthy


----------



## Kameil (Oct 11, 2006)

The Horse cum part was quite sickening....


----------



## RodMack (Oct 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I felt like throwing up when Pontius drunk the horse cum, but I'm too much of a man so I didn't.


I didn't felt like puking in that scene, but man it was disgusting. How fucked up can one man be?


----------

